# How old are you?



## Laura2919

Just wondered how old we all are? 

I'm 24 :)


----------



## teal

I'm 27 xx


----------



## jessrabbit

31


----------



## babydue2011

i just turned 22 , October 24th


----------



## Mally01

38 :cry:


----------



## emf81

I'm 30 :) x


----------



## babydue2011

Mally01 said:


> 38 :cry:

age is just a number! every women deserves a chance to be a mum! you will be great! :hugs:


----------



## Carrie&Char

:baby:27


----------



## Ginger84

Im 27 too


----------



## bumphenders

I'm 20 & My LO is due 3 days after my 21st Birthday :)


----------



## sazzyb1985

I'm 26 :)


----------



## SophiasMummy

Im 21 x


----------



## Happy

I'm 30


----------



## xSophieBx

I'm 20, 21 this month!


----------



## tina_h75

I'm 36


----------



## bumpysam

I'm 33


----------



## bambinoccino

I'm 23 :)


----------



## ka_ox

17  my LOs due date was november 3rd but she still hasn't come. My 18th birthday is november 20th so by the way things are going I'll have my 18th birthday days after she's born :haha:

:flow:xx


----------



## laura3103

I'm 30


----------



## littlemamana

I'm 19 and will be 20 before baby comes. I turn 20 on January 31st and LO's due date is May 2nd. :)


----------



## Rhio92

19 :dance:


----------



## kirst1805

I'm 24. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## littlekitten8

I'm 26....will be 27 in February :)


----------



## sarahxx

I'm 18, think I might be the youngest in here! Shocked!x


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm 26 :)


----------



## LauraBee

sarahxx said:


> I'm 18, think I might be the youngest in here! Shocked!x

18 too! (But I mostly lurk around this forum without contributing, so not sure if I count :haha: )


----------



## melly4390

im 33 :)


----------



## daveww

im 24


----------



## rose.wombwell

i'm 22 :) x


----------



## mkm1083

28 and oh boy the gray hairs are starting to show up. Grrrr!


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

17 as of July 1st :)


----------



## sarahxx

LauraBee said:


> sarahxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm 18, think I might be the youngest in here! Shocked!x
> 
> 18 too! (But I mostly lurk around this forum without contributing, so not sure if I count :haha: )Click to expand...

same here, as you can guess from my number of posts, ha! maybe there's loads of lurking 18 year olds in here..


----------



## RaRa392

i'm 19 :)


----------



## Laura2919

I wish I was 18 :haha: 

Mind you I am only 24 feel like 44.. :haha: or 84.... :rofl:


----------



## kitty17

I'm 20...going on 5 :D


----------



## sarahxx

I feel about 90 myself, I definitely lead far too boring a life, but I love it :)


----------



## Laura2919

sarahxx said:


> I feel about 90 myself, I definitely lead far too boring a life, but I love it :)

My life was far more boring with FOB than it is now.. Every other weekend the girls go to stay with FOB and I get some me time. I am always called for something, come here, go there, do this do that.

Today I built a wardrobe and re done the girls bedroom. Changed it around all by myself. My dad popped in to 'help' but ended up watching the football! :wacko: so I did it all on my own. lol

But I got to watch the whole twilight saga last night and I am going cinema this Thursday to see it.. Well Friday cos the first showing is at 12.01 lol


----------



## babydue2011

Laura2919 said:


> But I got to watch the whole twilight saga last night and I am going cinema this Thursday to see it.. Well Friday cos the first showing is at 12.01 lol


i am doing the same Friday at 12:01am... hope i can just stay awake haha. then it is up in the morning for work. but hey seems fun and would really like to see it... even if its with my mama :happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

Im going Friday evening now :) 

I cant wait. I dont think I have ever been this excited.. 

I cant wait for their bedroom scene :sex: its been a loooooong time coming :rofl: I feel like I have had to wait with her on that one :)


----------



## babydue2011

Laura2919 said:


> I cant wait for their bedroom scene :sex: its been a loooooong time coming :rofl: I feel like I have had to wait with her on that one :)

 <<<:rofl::rofl: oh my goodness this made me laugh so hard! 

:happydance::happydance: should make our nights much better for the next couple of weeks anyways hehe


----------



## sarahxx

oh oh oh, i badly need to watch all the twilight films to refresh myself, and then take myself on a date to go and see the new one! i just don't get the whole robert pattinson thing though, i think he's weird looking.. does that make me the weird one?


----------



## Laura2919

babydue2011 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I cant wait for their bedroom scene :sex: its been a loooooong time coming :rofl: I feel like I have had to wait with her on that one :)
> 
> <<<:rofl::rofl: oh my goodness this made me laugh so hard!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: should make our nights much better for the next couple of weeks anyways heheClick to expand...


Lol :blush:..... Its true though. through 3 films I was waiting and then in 3 I thought yeah its gonna happen...... and then nothing. Its cos he cracks the wall. Now thats what you call amazing :sex: :rofl:


----------



## babydue2011

hahahaha very amazing indeed! :haha:

they better not make us wait for the Part2 to show the scene either! haha. 
my mom may wonder why i am so upset :blush: hahahaha


----------



## babydue2011

sarahxx said:


> oh oh oh, i badly need to watch all the twilight films to refresh myself, and then take myself on a date to go and see the new one! i just don't get the whole robert pattinson thing though, i think he's weird looking.. does that make me the weird one?

i think he is weird looking too ... but the connection with him and Bella just makes him a different kindof hot... i am so team Jacob hehe ... 
your not weird :) :thumbup:


----------



## sarahxx

yeah Jacob is definitely the nicer one, now he's cut all his hair off and also his top. i thought i was the only person in the world who didn't like him, he is definitely overrated!


----------



## Laura2919

babydue2011 said:


> sarahxx said:
> 
> 
> oh oh oh, i badly need to watch all the twilight films to refresh myself, and then take myself on a date to go and see the new one! i just don't get the whole robert pattinson thing though, i think he's weird looking.. does that make me the weird one?
> 
> i think he is weird looking too ... but the connection with him and Bella just makes him a different kindof hot... i am so team Jacob hehe ...
> your not weird :) :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree... I find him strange but their connection and the way he would do anything to protect her. Thats what makes me :cloud9: lol.. :) 
Its the things he says, he just loves her unconditionally... Now thats what we are all looking for right?


----------



## sarahxx

yes, i could definitely put up with his weird looks as a trade off for how nice he is to her. i could also happily deal with the no sex issue, maybe i should start looking for a vampire boyfriend..


----------



## Laura2919

OMG.. That dude breaks walls when he has sex, I could never pass that up! Thats real passion right there :winkwink: 

When I see the trailer and that bit I swear I went all giddy and stupid :blush: its been a while, could you imagine that being the first bit of :sex: you get :rofl:


----------



## babydue2011

hahaha Laura ... water in my mouth when reading your post.. now a bit on computer screen hahahaha.


----------



## babydue2011

i love how this thread goes from "how old we are" to drooling over the thought of the new twilight movie and the thought of walls cracking when we get our first bit of :sex:


----------



## Laura2919

Well isnt it lucky we are all old enough to talk about sex :haha: 

I seriously wish walls would crack that would be incredible...


----------



## jaytee146

24 my b-day is friday :headspin: :happydance: My lo and I are going to get dressed up order pizza and I'm going to cuddle with her and watch movies!


----------



## babydue2011

hehehe yes ma'ma ... only in our dreams will walls crack and sometimes not even then ... shooooot im adding that to the "perfect guy" list ... haha. 

oh woke up to reality :dohh: 

goshhhh i can not wait. supppper excited too! even tho i have a lil cold right now so its better or not worse so i can still go.


----------



## babydue2011

jaytee146 said:


> 24 my b-day is friday :headspin: :happydance: My lo and I are going to get dressed up order pizza and I'm going to cuddle with her and watch movies!

:happydance: sounds wonderful!! And happy early birthday! 
i could go for some pizza right now mmmmmmmmmm and cuddle time 
(my LO isnt here yet so i guess my pillow will have to do )


----------



## jaytee146

babydue2011 said:


> jaytee146 said:
> 
> 
> 24 my b-day is friday :headspin: :happydance: My lo and I are going to get dressed up order pizza and I'm going to cuddle with her and watch movies!
> 
> :happydance: sounds wonderful!! And happy early birthday!
> i could go for some pizza right now mmmmmmmmmm and cuddle time
> (my LO isnt here yet so i guess my pillow will have to do )Click to expand...

I said friday to be nice :haha: i bought an oversized pillow and I'd hug it and cry sometimes :hugs: nothings wrong with it :dohh:


----------



## Laura2919

babydue2011 said:


> hehehe yes ma'ma ... only in our dreams will walls crack and sometimes not even then ... shooooot im adding that to the "perfect guy" list ... haha.
> 
> oh woke up to reality :dohh:
> 
> goshhhh i can not wait. supppper excited too! even tho i have a lil cold right now so its better or not worse so i can still go.

I thought it would be released where you are before here but obviously not. 

And yes.. Ive added that to the perfect guy list too.. 

It says ...... MUST CRACK WALLS :haha: Yeah yeah, dream land Laura, time to wake up!


----------



## v2007

29 :(

Gutted, i don't want to be nearly 30. 

22,000 posts :happydance:

V xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Happy Birthday for Friday Jaytee!!! :) hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Laura2919

v2007 said:


> 29 :(
> 
> Gutted, i don't want to be nearly 30.
> 
> 22,000 posts :happydance:
> 
> V xxx

Yayyyy :)


----------



## Lemonflower

I'm 24!

Happy Birthday for Friday Jaytee!! Pizza, cuddles and movies!!! Lovely!!


----------



## sarahxx

Oh my god, I haven't seen the trailer, do the Walls seriously crack?! That film is going to be amaaazing, I can't wait to see it! I may or may nOt have the beginning of a twilight obsession..


----------



## Laura2919

Go to vue cinemas they have a full trailer...


----------



## babydue2011

sarahxx said:


> Oh my god, I haven't seen the trailer, do the Walls seriously crack?! That film is going to be amaaazing, I can't wait to see it! I may or may nOt have the beginning of a twilight obsession..

:haha: you have to see it! ... i am not twilight obsessed, nor have i read of the books but for some reason i really like the movies and this one ... goshhh i can not wait. never been to a midnight viewing. so we shall see hehehe. 

Laura you will have to let me know how you like it and if it satisified your "expectation" of cracking walls hehe.


----------



## Laura2919

Haha. I will do. They are booking the tickets today. We are going Friday evening now instead of the midnight showing because we all will be like Zombies in the morning with the kids.. :haha:


----------



## Laura2919

Tickets are booked :happydance:


----------



## babydue2011

YAYAYAYA!! I will be going at midnight only because thats when my mama wants to go and well she is my date hehe. Im sure the theater will be packed which im not so excited about ... but hopefully, fingers crossed people will wait till FRiday haha. oh i am sure i will def have the zombie look :) cant wait!!:happydance:


----------



## Laura2919

We're going Friday at 8pm. I can't wait sooooo excited... 1 day to go!!!


----------



## blue.bird

I'm 22


----------



## MummyJade

Im 22! x


----------



## SilasLove

22 :)


----------



## Sophie1205

21 :) xx


----------



## Karin70

I´m 42


----------



## Mammy2Joojx

i'm 21 but 22 next month :happydance: x


----------



## Laura2919

I'm now 25! Feeling old :haha:


----------



## teal

Laura2919 said:


> I'm now 25! Feeling old :haha:

I'm still 27 :haha: but was delighted when I was asked for ID in tesco :haha: xx

ps: Happy (belated?) Birthday xx


----------



## Laura2919

teal said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now 25! Feeling old :haha:
> 
> I'm still 27 :haha: but was delighted when I was asked for ID in tesco :haha: xx
> 
> ps: Happy (belated?) Birthday xxClick to expand...

Yeah lol. Birthday was Jan 3rd! :) I'm glad now cos I am at an age where I can get into any club, buy alcohol without being turned down and I am now ready for my 30's :haha: 

I got asked ID in Sainsburys and she thought I was 12. My neighbour was with me and was absolutely wetting herself. I didn't find it funny, I was actually really insulted. If you had seen the look on the cashiers face when she realised I was like 3 weeks away from being 25. :roll:


----------



## teal

Laura2919 said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now 25! Feeling old :haha:
> 
> I'm still 27 :haha: but was delighted when I was asked for ID in tesco :haha: xx
> 
> ps: Happy (belated?) Birthday xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah lol. Birthday was Jan 3rd! :) I'm glad now cos I am at an age where I can get into any club, buy alcohol without being turned down and I am now ready for my 30's :haha:
> 
> I got asked ID in Sainsburys and she thought I was 12. My neighbour was with me and was absolutely wetting herself. I didn't find it funny, I was actually really insulted. If you had seen the look on the cashiers face when she realised I was like 3 weeks away from being 25. :roll:Click to expand...

I wouldn't have been amused either if someone thought I was 12! 

In the summer I went to the cinema with my sister. At this point my sister was about 8 months pregnant with her second baby and was asked if she 15 or over for the film :rofl: I was amused but she wasn't :haha: xx


----------



## MumToBe2012

I'm 19 :flower: x


----------



## Laura2919

teal said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> I'm now 25! Feeling old :haha:
> 
> I'm still 27 :haha: but was delighted when I was asked for ID in tesco :haha: xx
> 
> ps: Happy (belated?) Birthday xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah lol. Birthday was Jan 3rd! :) I'm glad now cos I am at an age where I can get into any club, buy alcohol without being turned down and I am now ready for my 30's :haha:
> 
> I got asked ID in Sainsburys and she thought I was 12. My neighbour was with me and was absolutely wetting herself. I didn't find it funny, I was actually really insulted. If you had seen the look on the cashiers face when she realised I was like 3 weeks away from being 25. :roll:Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't have been amused either if someone thought I was 12!
> 
> In the summer I went to the cinema with my sister. At this point my sister was about 8 months pregnant with her second baby and was asked if she 15 or over for the film :rofl: I was amused but she wasn't :haha: xxClick to expand...

Mind you the amount of youngster getting pregnant you cant blame them really :rofl:


----------



## ilove3baby

I am 20! Will be 21 in June :)


----------



## Mii

19 :flower: Will be 20 in May ! :happydance:

I dont come in here often but hello! :hi: lol


----------



## Laura2919

Hello Mii :wave:


----------



## BaybeeMama

23 :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm 19 and will be twenty by the time LO makes their grand entrance!


----------



## Mammy2Joojx

i'm 22 on the 31st of this month :happydance: i was 18 when i got pregnant & had jayden when i was 19 :) xx


----------



## Mummy2Liam

21 <3


----------



## snowfia

I'm 18 :)


----------



## fingers_cross

Im 25 and 9 weeks pregnant.


----------



## lizardbreath

I'm 22


----------



## cherry_pie

Laura2919 said:


> sarahxx said:
> 
> 
> I feel about 90 myself, I definitely lead far too boring a life, but I love it :)
> 
> My life was far more boring with FOB than it is now.. Every other weekend the girls go to stay with FOB and I get some me time. I am always called for something, come here, go there, do this do that.
> 
> Today I built a wardrobe and re done the girls bedroom. Changed it around all by myself. My dad popped in to 'help' but ended up watching the football! :wacko: so I did it all on my own. lol
> 
> But I got to watch the whole twilight saga last night and I am going cinema this Thursday to see it.. Well Friday cos the first showing is at 12.01 lolClick to expand...

Im the same as you, far more interesting life since my husband left. Im always out for lunch, cinema, walks, gym, drinks, dinner etc etc. And I take my little man swimming few times a week, or just into town for a walk in his pram and I stop somewhere and half coffee and read some of my book when he goes for a nap. I always have my hair nice and make up on and feel good. I feel pretty good within myself even if I am still sad my son wont have his mum and dad living together.


----------



## cherry_pie

Oh and im 26.


----------



## melissalynn

I am 19, I will be 20 by the time baby arrives!


----------



## Cazamatazaaa

I am 23 x


----------



## Beautifullei2

25 :d


----------



## Snowball

I'm 26


----------



## xxsteffyxx

23 years x


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm 20 :flower:


----------



## Monika75

37 years


----------



## jemmie1994

im 17 :)


----------



## Dezireey

Late thirties, that's all I'm saying! lol


----------



## Terukki

I'm 20!


----------



## Chris72

I am 40


----------



## CaptainMummy

im 23 =)


----------



## Neferet

I'm 21. =]


----------



## Blue_star

Mally01 said:


> 38 :cry:

Ah well at least you will be a good mature mom :thumbup:


----------



## Mumma E

Im 20 :)


----------



## Shezza84uk

I'm 27


----------



## surprisebaby

35


----------



## kathrin35

36


----------



## mememe84

27 x


----------



## Sabine87

27


----------



## linley

22 :flower:


----------



## lovemybubba

I'm 19


----------



## resursval

35 am I.


----------



## fl00b

18


----------

